# What's involved in a field [email protected]



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

*What's involved in a field trial?*

I can't seem to find any info on it. I can on hunt tests but not field trials. TIA!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.essfta.org/english-springers/versatility/introduction-to-spaniel-field-trials/

Check out the link


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks! (Although I feel like an idiot for not checking there  )


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

One thing about field trials is that they are competitive against other teams, and dogs are typically specially bred for them. They are tough!

In a hunt test you only compete against yourself, kind of like obedience. If you pass the requirements, you get a leg towards your title, no matter how the other dogs did. Personally I think spaniel hunt tests are harder than for some of the other breeds and require more training and less instinct, but the beginning levels are doable for many owners and dogs.


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks. I'm in a 'kind of looking at everything right now.' I've never hunted in my life, and we don't even own a gun, but my husband was talking about getting one and maybe trying to train to hunt. He looks like a field bred, but his lines are show, at least I don't recall any hunt titles in his pedigree. 
I'm just trying to think of things his natural instinct might enjoy. I was also thinking of at least taking a class in tracking/scentwork.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Tracking and nose work are really fun and accessible for any dog in any breed, but I find that spaniels excel at it (whether they're field bred or bench bred). They are just wired to use their noses and have so much fun with it. 

The main reason I haven't pursued hunting stuff at all is that you need a lot of actual birds for the training. Some frozen, some live. I just have no desire to deal with birds and I don't have someone super close and convenient to work with me.


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> Tracking and nose work are really fun and accessible for any dog in any breed, but I find that spaniels excel at it (whether they're field bred or bench bred). They are just wired to use their noses and have so much fun with it.
> 
> The main reason I haven't pursued hunting stuff at all is that you need a lot of actual birds for the training. Some frozen, some live. I just have no desire to deal with birds and I don't have someone super close and convenient to work with me.


Ick. Yeah, not up my alley either. But he is very much like a field bred, and kind of like IPO for shepherds, there is something interesting about doing what the dog is bred to do. But I think I'd rather train for tracking.
Or, right now, a reliable down and come. Oh well, dreaming keeps me learning.


----------

